# Hiccups a symptom of something bad?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Our 8 week old puppy has been keeping hiccups every day. Is this a precursor to something we should get checked out?

Vet says its normal but everyday seems weird (I know we've only had her for 4 days and are just being over protective)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's normal when they are that young. And yes, they have them every day sometimes.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro had them a lot when he was little.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

At 3 years, Ranger still gets the hiccups almost every day. I hope it's not something bad! The first time I head him hiccup, I thought he was getting ready to throw up...poor guy had no idea why i scared him off the bed and chased him outside. I don't remember my old border collie ever having the hiccups in the 14 years we had him. 

The funny thing is that Ranger is so intrigued when my little foster guy has the hiccups! He runs over to Scout and pokes poor Scout with his nose, trying to figure out what's going on. Then when Ranger has the hiccups, Scout runs over and does the same thing!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cosby hiccups a LOT. Loud hiccups that shake his whole body. They make me smile. Not sure how old he is - less than 3. Meggie hiccuped when she was a puppy, but not so much as she got older.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiccups are pretty common in puppies. They seem to outgrow them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

JOY had hiccups all her life. If I gently blew up her nose, they would stop.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks - I agree it's real cute. But I guess as a new parent I'm just worried it'll affect something else (respitory, heart, etc). Glad to know it's normal with your dogs too... Was anyone able to get a vet diagnosis?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember worrying about the same thing.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ha ha,that's what i asked when my guy was the same age. I was told puppies eat and drink too fast,and that there's nothing to worry about.After that i thought it was cute


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Both of my girls hiccuped a lot when they were little. Dory started hiccuping when she needed to poop sometimes, but that was just Dory.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, I miss the hiccups. Totally normal, totally cute, and you too will miss them when they grow up and stop getting them.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Just like we get hiccups, dogs can get them too. It's just an indication that they've swallowed food with their meals. Ori had them everyday when he was a pup, and Jasmine's are only just smoothing out now and coming a little less frequently. They'll still occasionally have them when grown though. It's certainly nothing to worry about.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca had hiccups every now and then when he was younger but it goes away with age. once they hit the 4 months stage or so, the hiccups automatically goes away. I thought the hiccups were cute!


----------

